# Children were baptized today



## lv1nothr (Jan 28, 2007)

_Our two little ones were baptized today!! Hannah (7) and David (5)

We give God thanks for them, for God's providence and grace in leading us to the church in Va. We pray our Lord would help us as we look to Him to bring them up in the admonition and nurture of the Lord, for His glory!! 

We also thank Andrew and Jessica Myers for kindly opening their home to "The sheep from Pennsylvania worshipping with the flock in Va."_

_The food at the Myers home was great and the fellowship even sweeter!!! We were blessed with 6 PB members at the Myers house! Lady Calvinist worshiped with us today, what a blessing it was to meet her as well! 
__ I will try to post some pictures next! _


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 28, 2007)

That's wonderful news - it's always good to hear of new Baptisms and also of good establishment of brethren in a sound church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2007)

Praise God. 

Did they have chicken lasagna?


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 28, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Praise God.
> 
> Did they have chicken lasagna?



 No, we had ham sandwiches, veggies and dip, and other goodies! Everything was delicious!!! Have you had chicken lasagna with them?  They took on quite a number of us! Praise be to God for their hospitality!


----------



## turmeric (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the baptisms!!


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 29, 2007)

Praise the Lord!!


----------



## Croghanite (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats AWESOME!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, it was a wonderful time! Congratulations, Bill and Grace! And Diane and I FINALLY got to talk with eachother (we had worshipped together elsewhere for awhile and did not know who the other was). Then Diane and I raided Andrew's library...LOL!!! The fellowship was wonderful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

It was a wonderful day! We are rejoicing over the baptisms and it was truly a blessing to spend quality time with so many dear friends. It was pretty cool to have 6 PB members in one room together. How sweet is the fellowship that we enjoy in Christ!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2007)

Okay, where's the pictures ppl? LOL! Yes, we DID take a picture of the event of having 6 PB members together!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Grace is working on posting her picture. We'll try to post ours at some point -- it's a good pic, but there are technical difficulties to overcome.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 29, 2007)

Grace, it was a privilege to see your children baptized. May God bless them. Andrew, thanks for opening your house to everyone it was wonderful to be with so many reformed folk. Yes, Andrew gave Ladyflynt and I a tour of his library The highlight of the tour was seeing a bottle of Calvinus beer  Until I remembered that Calvin didn't drink beer he was a wine drinker. Oh well.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 29, 2007)

Praise God!!! Bill and Grace, we rejoice with you.

On a related subject, we had a mini-PB get together at our place yesterday with "mangum" and family as guests. We had turkey lasagne.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Grace is working on posting her picture. We'll try to post ours at some point -- it's a good pic, but there are technical difficulties to overcome.



We circumvented the technical difficulty  It's called "photobucket".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> We circumvented the technical difficulty  It's called "photobucket".



   Our technical difficulty relates to using a dial-up internet connection.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Grace, it was a privilege to see your children baptized. May God bless them. Andrew, thanks for opening your house to everyone it was wonderful to be with so many reformed folk. Yes, Andrew gave Ladyflynt and I a tour of his library The highlight of the tour was seeing a bottle of Calvinus beer  Until I remembered that Calvin didn't drink beer he was a wine drinker. Oh well.



 Spoken like a true precisionist (which to my way of thinking is a high compliment)!  



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Draught Horse
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Praise God!!! Bill and Grace, we rejoice with you.
> 
> On a related subject, we had a mini-PB get together at our place yesterday with "mangum" and family as guests. We had turkey lasagne.



Excellent! Lord willing, we will meet the NC Mangums sometime. We look forward to seeing the MD Mangums again soon, dv!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2007)

There were many highlights on his shelves...


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jan 29, 2007)

We were so blessed to witness the baptism of Hannah and David, two precious covenant children (not to mention positively adorable and well-mannered). I don't think there was a dry eye in the house!

I did actually think of making chicken lasagna as it's sort of become my company meal although I got the recipe from another PRC member at another congregation, so I can't really take credit for it! ;-) If I could have figured out how to make it for 25 people, I might have given it a shot!

Thank you to all the PA people and Diane from MD for taking the time after such long drives to stay and fellowship with us yesterday. It was truly a delightful time and we praise God for his providence in bringing us all together.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 29, 2007)

HuguenotHelpMeet said:


> We were so blessed to witness the baptism of Hannah and David, two precious covenant children (not to mention positively adorable and well-mannered). I don't think there was a dry eye in the house!
> 
> I did actually think of making chicken lasagna as it's sort of become my company meal although I got the recipe from another PRC member at another congregation, so I can't really take credit for it! ;-) If I could have figured out how to make it for 25 people, I might have given it a shot!
> 
> Thank you to all the PA people and Diane from MD for taking the time after such long drives to stay and fellowship with us yesterday. It was truly a delightful time and we praise God for his providence in bringing us all together.



Thank you for the kind words Jessica, and Amen to God's providence and goodness to us! You and your family were positively perfect host/esses!!


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 29, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Okay, where's the pictures ppl? LOL! Yes, we DID take a picture of the event of having 6 PB members together!



I saw some of the pictures  What beautiful people yall are! And the kids were cute too


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wonderful to hear of their baptisms.


----------

